# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Mudaton baad meri aankh mein ansu aye

## Abrar Ahmed

*Meri ankhon mein terey payar ke aansu aye
Koi khushbu main lagaoon teri khushbu aye

Waqt-e-rukhsat kahin taarey kahin jugnu aye
Haar pehnany mujhe phool se baazu aye

Main ne din raat khuda se ye dua mangi thi
Koi aahat na ho dar per mery jab tu aye

In dino aap ka aalam bhi ajab aalam hai
Teer khaya howa jaisey koi ahu aye

Uski batain k gul-o-lala pe shabnam barsey
Sab ko apnaney ka us shaukh ko jaadu aye

Usne chu kar mujhe pathar se insaan kiya
Mudaton baad meri aankh mein ansu aye*

----------


## Tulip

hmmm.. nice.

----------


## Abrar Ahmed

Thanks dear friend

----------


## Zing

Waqt-e-rukhsat kahin taarey kahin jugnu aye
Haar pehnany mujhe phool se baazu aye

Amazingg  :Smile:

----------


## Abrar Ahmed

Thanks Zing for liking

----------


## cendrekashai

good one , keep sharing bro  :Smile:

----------


## Abrar Ahmed

Thanks for liking dear "*Kashai*"

----------


## coldbisleri

great... keep it up...

----------


## Abrar Ahmed

Thanks dear Coldbisleri

----------


## reva

*very nice.*

----------


## Abrar Ahmed

Thanks very much dear Reva

----------

